# 120G Peacocks/Haps



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 75G between my kitchen and computer room that used to be a reef, and will be converted to an Mbuna tank instead of discus. I am closing my reef in my basement, and I am planning on a discus tank. Discus seem to be harder to keep, more water changes (2 times a week). The tank is in the living room with a home theater and by a couch, not the best for a discus tank I guess. I could do a Peacocks and haps tank, all males or regular. It would be similar to the reef, with colourful fishes. My girlfriend is happy about the freshwater switch, more fish for cheaper and shorter wait for introduction, lolll. I am sure the survival rate is gonna be higher too, I had 2 clowns and a six line wrasse in the 75G, I added two firefish and they got killed in a few minutes.

Here are the specs of my system:

- 120G 60x18x27H
- 50G sump with trickle filter

What combos of colourful fish would be nice in that size of tank, I want action and bright colors to replace my reef?
I would have the patience to do an all male tank, and there is a company specialized in african cichlids near where I live.
The tank setup is mostly rocks with some plants?
Do these fish attack the plants like the mbuna? I can use the sump to isolate a fish or to grow plants.
Would a 33% (50G out of 170G) water change weekly be enough?
For other tankmates, some Cuckoo catfish?
Any other possible tankmates from same region, since they are less aggressive than mbuna?

Thank you


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

For color - do all male. Here is an article on all male.

Really, any combination where the fish do not look alike (as much as possible) is what you are looking for. You can look at my 90 all male tank as an example of stocking (click the tanks button) - I have male Aulonocara koningsi & Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" on the way to add once they pass quarantine.

I would stay away from the larger predatory haps. (Tyrannochromis, Dimidiochromis, Nimbochromis, etc.)

Haps/Peacocks should not eat the plants.

The water change should be such to keep nitrates under 20ppm.

Synodontis cats are very popular with malawi cichlids. Synodontis multipunctatus may be #1 on the list that people chose but most any will work.

I would get sexable males that are not full grown if at all possible - always add multiple fish at once.

I take everything out of the tank and do a 80% water drain - add the new fish and refill the tank with moved rock formations whenever adding fish. You are obviously aware of the dangers of adding fish - I have found this approach works very well at giving the new guys a chance.

Be aware some males will just not work; as some individuals don't read the profiles on how they are supposed to behave.

Hope this answers some of your questions.

Good Luck.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

love your nicholsi goofboy, cant seem to find any around here


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you for your answers. If I want to go with a male and females for a peacock/haps, what would be a nice colorful population for the 120G. I readt there is a chance of creating hybrids this way, I would like to avoid that possibility as much as I can. I would like to observe some breeding, but I should see some in my 75G mbuna tank.

Thank you


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Zythum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your answers. If I want to go with a male and females for a peacock/haps, what would be a nice colorful population for the 120G. I readt there is a chance of creating hybrids this way, I would like to avoid that possibility as much as I can. I would like to observe some breeding, but I should see some in my 75G mbuna tank.
> 
> Thank you


Most Hap females are very bland.

Cyrtocara moorii are one of the few (only) where the girls have as much color as the males.

Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" will give you a bright yellow male.

or

Aulonocara "German Red" would give you a bright red male.

Lethrinops/Tramitichromis will give some different colors than most other Malawi fish.

The list goes on - really, you pick a male you like as the girls as pretty bland in general.

Good Luck.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, since I am already starting an mbuna tank to see maybe some breeding, I would go with an all male tank. I guess its the best thing to replace a reef, an amazon biotope with discus would be a radical change, lolll.

I saw that list of fish in a post, I readt that some kind of fish wont show much colors when there a no females + some kind of fish are more agressive. For my size on tank (120G), could I add anything, replace some with nicer or better suited for all males.

Haps:

Taiwan Reef (regular and albino)
Red Empress
Mloto Ivory head
Otopharnyx lithobates

Peacocks:

Rudy/german red
Yellow jake
Eureka Red
Sunshine
Flametail
Swallowtail
Bi-color
Red shoulder
Sulfurhead

Thanks for your help, cant wait to sell my live rocks and start my 75G, loll.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I think your list looks great.

I would add more if you are stocking them young, expecting some will simply 'not do' over time and it is far easier to remove than to add.

A couple common 'blue' Fish to _strongly_ consider (must haves to me):

Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" - unique pattern that continuously develops
Placidochromis electra - hugely underrated fish IMHO. The light blue/coal black looks great with the peacocks.

The Placidochromis are my favorite genus of the Malawi Haplochromines. They show great color, generally are not bullies and don't get bullied. So in your 5ft tank - I would get any I could find, you won't be disappointed.

Tramitichromis or or Lethrinops will give you different colors (greenish, teal, purplish hues) than the peacocks and be very compatible.

For a larger fish, my Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli) is a gentle giant, I have heard from a number of people this is normal.

Basically, staying away from the large 'bad boys' will give your peacocks the best shot at shining.

My final suggestion would to be flexible as you will not be able to find everyone on your list and to fill out an order to be able to add 3-4 fish at once you may need to try something you haven't considered originally.

Good Luck.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, another little question. I am also starting an mbuna 75G very soon (cant wait to sell my live rocks and close my reef). I am putting these Mbuna's:

- labidochromis caeruleus
- pseudotropheus acei
- melanochromis cyaneorhabdos
- albino pseudotropheus socolofi

In a few years, I am getting a house and a want something like a 300G deep dimension (72x36x27) instead of two tanks. Could I mix my all male haps and peacocks population with the mbuna groups witha good rock layout? A big tank in freshwater is a lot more affordable than a reef, and a single tank is less maintenance.

Thanks


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Zythum said:


> Ok, another little question. I am also starting an mbuna 75G very soon (cant wait to sell my live rocks and close my reef). I am putting these Mbuna's:
> 
> - labidochromis caeruleus
> - pseudotropheus acei
> ...


I think if you have larger male haps/peacocks and a good layout it 'should' not be a problem.

I would keep a close watch the the dominant male Ps. socolofi & M. cyaneorhabdos if I were to combine them.

The larger tanks definitely gives much more flexability.

Of course, if I got a 300 gallon tank I would start thinking about the _big boy_ predatory haps .

Edit: cause I can't type.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, it sound interesting, I could combine my 2 actuals setups to make a 300G. When you say big haps, can I keep the setup and some mbuna could be eaten? I don't mind, it's part of nature. In a house I will have a fishroom in the basement with the sump, a big trickle filter and some tanks to isolate fishes or for fry if there is reproduction. Is there other couples that I could put, in the haps, peacocks or big predatory haps that both male and female a colorful (maybe some can be 1 male to 1 female). I dont want to have a possibility of hybrids and no lame colour females. Can you suggest some big colorful predatory haps?

Thank you for your help


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Can you suggest some big colorful predatory haps?


Just look here and daydream.

Genus groups to look at for big boy only tank that you would _not_ want mbuna (e.g. lunch). 
Other haps would also be fine - some peacocks may work - some will most definitely not.

Aristochromis
Buccochromis
Champsochromis
Dimidiochromis
Exochochromis
Fossorochromis
Nimbochromis
Rhamphochromis
Tyrannochromis

I was at the ACA national conference last month and someone was selling Tyrannochromis they were in with some red zebras and some other mbuna. There was a great looking 'little' male about 5in. I went by a couple hours later and there was the tail of a 2.5in or so red zebra sticking out of the Tyrannochromis' mouth.

Looking at the pictures and size you will definitely understand. Nature can take its course but when the mbuna have nowhere to run, well, that isn't quite nature anymore.

You have to go either all male or breeding groups for everyone - you can't go halfway that is where the trouble lies. Esp. with the species listed in this post.

Have fun researching!


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

I will have time to think if I want to switch in a bigger tank. But I think it would be nice a 300 gallons with 80-100 fishes.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Zythum said:


> I will have time to think if I want to switch in a bigger tank. But I think it would be nice a 300 gallons with 80-100 fishes.


I think that would be pretty awesome too.


----------



## Tristan_1202 (Apr 28, 2010)

Zythum said:


> (cant wait to sell my live rocks and close my reef).


How much live rock do you have? and would you be interested in shipping it to Toronto?


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Most of it is sold already, I should be closing my reef in the next two weeks. I will make a post of my tanks when I start them. The goal is to have my 120 and my 75 running for Christmas, this fall I should have more time. I am beginning with the 75G mbunas.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, I have more questions.

My 75G for the mbuna is started, here is the post http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight= I am waiting for the cycle

I only have 50 lbs of live rock left in my reef, I am stopping it this week-end (keeping the rocks in a bin case I want a small cube).

I won't go for an all male tank, I would like to see some reproduction and more natural behavior. I would keep 1 male with 1 female of each group of the peacocks family, for a total of 8 fishes. With some haps in the ratio of 1 male to 1 female. I don't know the limit for my 170G water volume. I plan on making a 10G wet dry filter, loll. Do these fish need small rock piles, rock piles in the corners? Any of these fish hang higher or there are all bottom dwellers?

Here is my list so far:
peacocks
- 1m/1f Aulonocara saulosi
- 1m/1f Aulonocara gertrudae Makonde
- 1m/1f Aulonocara sp. "lwanda" Hai Reef
- 1m/1f Aulonocara stuartgranti (Undu Reef)

haps:
- 1m/2f Protomelas sp. "steveni taiwan" Taiwan Reef
- 1m/2f Cyrtocara moorii
- 1m/2f Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)
- 1m/2f Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)

Suggestions for the tank? haps and peacocks male with female(s)

Thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Haps and peacocks crossbreed and they are harem breeders, so you would want multiple females (one or two may not be enough) for the male.

Although you may be able to tell the hap females apart, it's nearly impossible to ID which peacock female is which once mixed. So once they are mixed, you may lose the ability to sell them as pure later on.

That's why all-male hap/peacock tanks are so popular...no crossbreeding and the fish remain sellable.

If you want mixed genders, shoot for one peacock species and check out pics of the hap females. Ensure to will be able to ID them once mixed.

It's not a water volume issue...it's the territory available on the substrate so it's all about footprint. If doing mixed gender I'd shoot for 4 species in a 48" tank. If doing all-male the 20 individuals may be about right. What is the length of the 120G?


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Since my tank is 27 inches high, is there any other african that could take benefit of this. I also saw the tropheus that looks nice. Any other type of community african tank I could setup in this 120G?

Thank you


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

In a stocking situation like that the most dominant aulonocara would most likely claim all the female aulonocara in the tank. Once he did that he'd probably start killing the other males or at least keep their colors drab. It is possible to do breeding pairs I've heard but only with certain aulonocara that are already established pairs. It's in this article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m ... acocks.php . Good luck with your tanks my vote is for all male hap/peacock with a group of yellow labs or acei to satisfy your want to see some breeding.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

A new list:

- 1m/2f Aulonocara stuartgranti (Undu Reef)
- 1m/2f Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) 
- 1m/2f Cyrtocara moorii
- 1m/2f Protomelas sp. "steveni taiwan" Taiwan Reef 
- 1m/2f Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)
- 1m/2f Placidochromis phenochilus 
- 1m/2f Sciaenochromis fryeri

All compatible?
Some species should have 3 females or more?
Some species could have two males (aulonocara or copadichromis maybe)?
Any chances of hybrids?

Thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I already gave my two cents on the number of species and female ratio, but I will add that fryeri and peacocks crossbreed pretty readily.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is the tank running. I am still waiting for the cycle. The tank is also missing the reflectors on the 2x T5-HO. I will add a couple of val. spiralis to distract the fishes and reduce aggression.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok,

Here is an update.Doing water changes now to lower the nitrates. I will start puting fish in this weekend. *** decided to go all males after seeing a tank at my local african cichlid store.
I am puting plants in the tank too.

Here is the planned livestock:

Bottom feeder
-3x synodontis eureptus

Peacocks
-1x Aulonocara "German Red"
-1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef)
-
Haps
- 1x Copadichromis azureus
- 1x Copadichromis trewavasae
- 1x Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)
- 1x Cyrtocara Moorii
- 1x Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
- 1x Placidochromis phenochilus
- 1x Placidochromis milomo
- 1x Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
- 1x Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)

Any suggestions, compatibilty issues? Any flashy fish I am missing, propose stuff, I could try to order at my LFS. My current list is based on their present stock.

Thank you


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

My first males are in, here is the stocklist so far:

Catfish:
- 1x synodontis nyassae

Peacocks:
- 1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef)
- 1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Point)

Haps:
- 1x Sciaenochromis Fryeri Electric Blue Ahli

Planning to add:

Peacocks
-1x Aulonocara "German Red"

Haps
- 1x Copadichromis azureus
- 1x Copadichromis trewavasae
- 1x Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)
- 1x Cyrtocara Moorii
- 1x Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
- 1x Placidochromis phenochilus
- 1x Placidochromis milomo
- 1x Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
- 1x Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)

Any suggestions or comment?

Thank you


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I know I am a bit late now that fish are in ... try to cause line of sight distractions in your scaping. Sort of relaxes aggression and allows for distraction when one is in a bad mood.

Your tank looks great but does not offer much privacy in the open. Mebbe some holey rock or other obstacle in the off center will offer some distraction. :thumb:


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

I added many plants to break the lines. Maybe I will add a rock structure in the middle if it's not enough.

Thanks


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Zythum said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first males are in, here is the stocklist so far:
> 
> ...












Love to see the new babies. opcorn:


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

Here are 2 pics:










Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri island)


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice :thumb:.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Added some fishes today, but I lost my Sciaenochromis Fryeri Electric Blue Ahli (will get another one next week).

Peacocks:
- 1x Aulonocara baenschi
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef)

Haps:
- 1x Copadichromis sp. tanzania Yellow fin
- 1x Otopharynx tetrastigma
- 1x Protomelas taeniolatus (Chizumulu Island)

Already there
Catfish:
- 1x synodontis nyassae

Peacocks:
- 1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef)
- 1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Point)


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Now my Aulonocara jacobfreibergi undu reef (Lemon jake) passed away. It's not that easy an all male tank. He was F0 and was the bully. I am not sure I should put in F0 fishes, there are more colourful but seem more agressive.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

2 adults in 4 days? If the Lemon Jake was not being harassed - was he eating or just mouthing food?

I would be very concerned.

Good Luck.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

He was hiding most of the time. My two fish that died got put in last week. I put 4, two died a week after, one before I added 5 more, the other one the day after. Maybe my jacob otter point was the bully, he was the only one out and eating.

My thermometer was wrong, temps was at 74 instead of 78. Maybe it could be a cause?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Zythum said:


> He was hiding most of the time. My two fish that died got put in last week. I put 4, two died a week after, one before I added 5 more, the other one the day after. Maybe my jacob otter point was the bully, he was the only one out and eating.
> 
> My thermometer was wrong, temps was at 74 instead of 78. Maybe it could be a cause?


I would get Metro and treat the tank - 74 should not be an issue.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Metro is going in the 30% water change tomorrow. I fixed a budget for losses on this tank. If I go over that, I will try tropheus instead.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Zythum said:


> Metro is going in the 30% water change tomorrow. I fixed a budget for losses on this tank. If I go over that, I will try tropheus instead.


You better be way quicker on stepping in with Metro if you go tropheus - they are far less forgiving than haps/peacocks.

This really seams like an illness issue - not a stocking compatibility issue.










In the house on the ready now - I had my first bout of bloat ever back in January - as I was pissed at myself - what did I do wrong? No clue to this day.

It happens, esp. with new fish and tropheus are notorious for bloat.

Good Luck.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, big update, I got many males in the last weekends:

Population:

Catfish:
- 1x synodontis nyassae

Peacocks:
- 1x Aulonocara baenshi (Benga) Yellow regal
- 1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) Lemon jake
- 1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Point)
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef) Steveni Blue Neon
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti chiloelo
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti rubescens Ruby red

Haps:
- 1x Copadichromis sp. tanzania Yellow fin
- 1x Nimbochromis venustus 
- 1x Otopharynx tetrastigma
- 1x Placidochromis electra 
- 1x Protomelas sp. "spilonotus - mara point" (Sulfur crest)
- 1x Protomelas taeniolatus (Chizumulu island) Red empress
- 1x Sciaenochromis Fryeri Electric Blue Ahli

I think I have enough peacocks, I will add two batches of 4-5 haps to finish the stocklist. I am waiting for the LFS to get some more. So far I like the tank, it moves. The fishes are starting to show more color. The only thing is my plants are getting destroyed a bit and the tank doesnt stay as clean as my mbunas tank.

I will post some pictures later.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Another update, I got more males to finish the population. The batteries for my camera are charged, I can post pics this week-end of the tank.

Catfish:
- 1x synodontis nyassae

Peacocks:
- 1x Aulonocara baenshi (Benga) Yellow regal
- 1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) Lemon jake
- 1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Point)
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef) Steveni Blue Neon
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti chiloelo
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti rubescens Ruby red

Haps:
- 1x Copadichromis sp. tanzania Yellow fin
- 1x Nimbochromis Polystigma
- 1x Nimbochromis venustus
- 1x Otopharynx tetrastigma
- 1x Placidochromis electra
- 1x Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus"
- 1x Protomelas sp. "spilonotus - mara point" (Sulfur crest)
- 1x Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
- 1x Protomelas taeniolatus (Chizumulu island) Red empress
- 1x Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island)
- 1x Sciaenochromis Fryeri Electric Blue Ahli

I hope they all color up. So far, I think the leader is my 7 months alley cat, they keep passing and showing at her.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

GoofBoy said:


> In the house on the ready now - I had my first bout of bloat ever back in January - as I was pissed at myself - what did I do wrong? No clue to this day.
> 
> Good Luck.


LOL Priceless! A picture says a thousand words!



Zythum said:


> Another update, I got more males to finish the population. The batteries for my camera are charged, I can post pics this week-end of the tank.


Please do, it looks like a very nice stock list.


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

A few notes. Trophs are very very easy to keep. The bloat issue arises when noobs try feeding them regular fish food. Trophs are not very sensitive to water quality or anything else, I have found them only to be sensitive to diet. A strict diet of spirulina is key for easy troph keeping. I currently have 12 Troph. Red Rainbow Kasanga.
Tank issues with haps and peacocks are usually due to care taker error. Haps and peacocks are not very sensitive to diet and can handle a high protein diet. If I suspect a fish to have bloat, I will usually just remove them from the main tank to a QT tank and treat for three days then feed them mysis shrimp. A hap will usually not pass up the Mysis shrimp treat. 
Metro is excellent in treating fish but I would get a med. tank to do so and would remove all sick fish when you do have an incident. Metro has worked any time I have had bloat.
I saw that goofboy did not recommend Tyrannochromis and out of all the predators that I have kept, I have found them to be the most docile. I have a large 7 inch male and he does not eat or attack anyone. They end up being beautiful fish too. The key to keeping tryannochromis is to get one while young and never feed them any feeder fish. Mine is submissive to all my larger haps but come feeding time, he is a beast!!! Most predator haps are a NO NO. I would not ever try a venustus as I have tried it three times over the last 15 years with no success. They eat everything and don't only grow long but they also grow very thick, making them a very strong predator. Thing is, all haps are capable predators and will eat what ever they can fit in their mouths... Hope your venustus works but they sure are tough to keep as adults...

These guys are not known as major predators but you can see what they are capable of when given the chance. This is my Lithobate when he was younger. He is now a giant but even when he was only 5 inches long, he was sucking down plecos for breakfast!!


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are the pics:

I am thinking of changing a T5-HO T5-HO (Giesemann), either the pure actinic or the aquablue for an aquaflora or a midday. It would give a boost to my plants, they are growing red now.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

> Good Luck.


Somehow missed this first time around. I compliment you on your taste in beer, Goofboy. Stone brews a lot of good (and strong!) stuff.

As far as the tank goes, I like it, but now you gotta get some close ups  FTS are cool, but I want to see the fish!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

BoilerFan said:


> > Somehow missed this first time around. I compliment you on your taste in beer, Goofboy. Stone brews a lot of good (and strong!) stuff.


If you ever make it out to Escondido (or San Diego) I highly recommend going to the Stone Mothership. I stop by for a pint every time I am over there on a sales trip.

They stopped recycling glass here, so now that I have Prescott Brewing - Ponderosa IPA on tap at home :dancing:, proof I love me :lol:.

HopHeadBoy


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

I am starting to have little green algae. Most if not all my fishes are carnivores. What could I add for the algae? I was thinking of 4-5 Labidochromis caeruleus or another peaceful mbuna? Or maybe some pest snails?

Thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bristlenose pleco for glass/decor and use Flourish Excel which mimics CO2 and allows your plants to grow better so they can out-compete the algae. Having more plants would help too. Excel has the side effect of dimishing algae on the plant leaves which is a big help. Don't use it with valisneria however.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

I replaced one of my T5-HO with one with more punch on yellow and red. I should have more algae.
How many bristlenose should I add, is one enough or he has chances of getting attacked?

Thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd add two but wait until I have some other fish to add. Or you could remove some fish for a week or two and then add back the BN and the "removed" fish.

BN have about a 60% chance of survival IMO. Once they make it the first few weeks they should be good.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok,

I could add two BN pleco with 2-3 haps. It's just that I am starting to have a lot of species, *** asked my local store the available or upcoming specimens to add more.

Thx


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

A little update,

To get rid of algae, *** added 3 BN pleco. I added two other males to create some diversion. I lost my lemon jake again, I have no luck with that fish. I hope I dont have two much agression and that I can keep all my males.

Stocklist:

Peacocks:
- 1x Aulonocara baenshi (Benga) Yellow regal
- 1x Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Point)
- 1x Aulonocara maylandi Sulfur head
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef) Steveni Blue Neon
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti chiloelo
- 1x Aulonocara stuartgranti rubescens Ruby red

Haps:
- 1x Copadichromis sp. tanzania Yellow fin
- 1x Dimidiochromis compressiceps
- 1x Nimbochromis Polystigma
- 1x Nimbochromis venustus
- 1x Otopharynx tetrastigma
- 1x Placidochromis electra
- 1x Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus"
- 1x Protomelas sp. "spilonotus - mara point" (Sulfur crest)
- 1x Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
- 1x Protomelas taeniolatus (Chizumulu island) Red empress
- 1x Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island)
- 1x Sciaenochromis Fryeri Electric Blue Ahli

Other:
- 1x synodontis nyassae
- 3x Ancistrus sp.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What happened to the lemon jake?


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

He spent most of his time hiding, he was only coming out for eating. I found him dead in his usual spot with a missing eye. He was still all colored up.


----------

